# Rummy nose tetra in 20 gallon long



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

Can rummy nose tetras be kept in a 20 gallon long? And if so, how many? Thanks.


----------



## mo2vation (Dec 24, 2012)

*They are tight schoolers*



sdbrewer said:


> Can rummy nose tetras be kept in a 20 gallon long? And if so, how many? Thanks.


I have probably 12 - 15 in mine.

I love them.


-Ken


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Absolutely. At least 10.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Rummy's*

i have 12 in mine. with a handful of cory's


----------



## TetraFan (Jan 28, 2013)

They're pretty sensitive to water parameter fluctuations so... keeping them in a smaller tank is always a risk. I never had much luck when I had them in my old 20gal, but then, I wasn't a very experienced aquarium-keeper at the time. They should be fine as long as your water is stable.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

mo2vation said:


> I have probably 12 - 15 in mine.
> 
> I love them.
> 
> ...


I better add more in my 75G if you have 15 in just a 20L ha. I only have 20 at the moment.


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

I was hoping to hear I could at least keep a dozen. I'm still wondering what the maximum amount is, though.


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

TetraFan said:


> They're pretty sensitive to water parameter fluctuations so... keeping them in a smaller tank is always a risk. I never had much luck when I had them in my old 20gal, but then, I wasn't a very experienced aquarium-keeper at the time. They should be fine as long as your water is stable.


Would a well established tank that undergoes EI dosing (therefor 50% weekly water changes) be considered stable?


----------



## plantedtankfan (Jan 5, 2013)

How long has your tank been set up?


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

plantedtankfan said:


> How long has your tank been set up?


Going on 4 months.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

good to see another San Diegan on here!


----------

